# Blasc Loader



## NachtkindFX (2. Juni 2008)

Hiho

Eben hat sich mein Beta Blasclient updatet.

Das Datum ist Falsch, wir haben den 2.6 nicht den 2.7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem gibt es keine Formatierung im Text, alles wirkt gestaucht ohne Absätze und co.

Nur zur Info

Mfg

NachtkindFX


----------

